# Fly rod racks



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm actually going out this weekend to get some driftwood and start building something. I'm thinking of two coat rack type stands, I'll attach a picture. I'll use smaller diameter driftwood as dowels at equal heights to hold probably 8-10 fly rods, with random pieces at the top for things like a hat, buff, etc. I tend to move things around the house a couple times a year and having a modular setup will allow me to move them around the room as I get bored and need a new view. Plus my house is very old and full of concrete and plaster, so drilling into the walls is a real pain.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Scrap Mahogany, very simple but works well and looks nice enough that it doesn't make the garage look bad....er...worse...


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I have this style, they are adjustable with an allen wrench and fairly inexpensive, but sturdy. The company is called Du-Bro


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Niceflyrodrack.com


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I screwed wine corks to the wall. Beveled the end a touch so they sit at a slight angle, if they are flat the rod tends to slide off. You don't even need to run the screw through the middle of the cork, you just can toe nail it on the wall. I used big enough screws on a few of them so they are sturdy enough to hold a camera bag or something similar.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

JM i’d like to see some pics of that


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> screwed wine corks to the wall.


Plus you get the pleasure of the vino. Another positive for fruit of the vine.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

lsunoe said:


> JM i’d like to see some pics of that


Yup...pics please!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

From a piece of scrap walnut I had laying around. Quick and easy horizontal wall hanger


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

I'd buy that...looks sweet


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

I built a ceiling rack out of 1" pine and a hole saw. Mounted with track clips to the drop ceiling in my office. I've got a toddler, so I like to keep them up out of reach.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

This is what I have had for the past couple years. No fly rods on it yet since I just moved and just got it hung back up. It works ok unless you bump another rod and they you play catch.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

lsunoe said:


> JM i’d like to see some pics of that


This is the only picture I have. I actually dug out a little hole and filled it in after screwing it to the wall. I took this picture before poking the little piece of cork back into the hole. Once filled it you can not tell they are screwed to the wall. A few of them have heavy enough screws to support a back pack or boat bag. I do not have to worry about finding a stud as my walls are 3/4 inch thick ship lap.

Another way to do this is to put a nail in the wall, clip the head off and push the cork onto the nail.

In case the picture isn't showing up. https://imgur.com/nQhvQrq


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> This is the only picture I have. I actually dug out a little hole and filled it in after screwing it to the wall. I took this picture before poking the little piece of cork back into the hole. Once filled it you can not tell they are screwed to the wall. A few of them have heavy enough screws to support a back pack or boat bag. I do not have to worry about finding a stud as my walls are 3/4 inch thick ship lap.
> 
> Another way to do this is to put a nail in the wall, clip the head off and push the cork onto the nail.
> 
> In case the picture isn't showing up. https://imgur.com/nQhvQrq


Nice man that looks good. I think I’ll try that out this weekend.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


>


Oooo.... I'm tellin everybody you got spinnin rods! LOL


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Backwater said:


> Oooo.... I'm tellin everybody you got spinnin rods! LOL


Lol yeah have quite a few of them from back in the day. They collect dust now but I'm sure my kids will put them to use in the years to come.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

el9surf said:


> Lol yeah have quite a few of them from back in the day. They collect dust now but I'm sure my kids will put them to use in the years to come.


I'm not ashamed to say I still use mine when conditions don't favor fly fishing. I've been known to take them along as a "plan B."


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I usually leave them at home for the most part. I do take them bass fishing though.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Backwater said:


> I'm not ashamed to say I still use mine when conditions don't favor fly fishing. I've been known to take them along as a "plan B."


I rarely go out without having a spin rod on the boat. Sure I much prefer to use the fly rod and don't use a spin rod much at all even when its pretty windy. But at the end of the day I and my friends like to catch a fish now and then and if the conditions just aren't going to work with the fly rod then so be it. Bring out the spinning gear. Bottom line - it can save your day and you can't use it if its sitting home in the garage!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> I rarely go out without having a spin rod on the boat. Sure I much prefer to use the fly rod and don't use a spin rod much at all even when its pretty windy. But at the end of the day I and my friends like to catch a fish now and then and if the conditions just aren't going to work with the fly rod then so be it. Bring out the spinning gear. Bottom line - it can save your day and you can't use it if its sitting home in the garage!


Yep, and for those days when fishing is really slow and I want to cover a lot of water to just locate fish.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> This is the only picture I have. I actually dug out a little hole and filled it in after screwing it to the wall. I took this picture before poking the little piece of cork back into the hole. Once filled it you can not tell they are screwed to the wall. A few of them have heavy enough screws to support a back pack or boat bag. I do not have to worry about finding a stud as my walls are 3/4 inch thick ship lap.
> 
> Another way to do this is to put a nail in the wall, clip the head off and push the cork onto the nail.
> 
> In case the picture isn't showing up. https://imgur.com/nQhvQrq



I did the same thing as JM, but with wooden dowels. I then stole some of the girlfriends hair ties to wrap around the dowel and cork to keep them from falling off. I may have to go buy a bunch of booze and change them out.


----------



## Hewe Dat (Oct 25, 2017)

This is how I did mine, the top part of the rack is spaced off the wall so I can stack spare fly line boxes. Facing the reel toward the wall makes it wanna fall into the notch to keep it in place and straight up.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Wish I still had a picture of it but my old apartment didn't have tall enough ceilings to stand them up vertical. So against an empty wall I screwed a couple eye screws into the ceiling about 7 feet apart, cut and tied equal lengths of like 60 lb mono to them and tied some over sized circle hooks to the bottom to cradle the rod. Looked pretty cool and whenever I got a new outfit, I would add another 2 feet of mono and a circle hook. At one point I had like 5 outfits stacked up. They look like they are magically floating in the air. Just make sure those eye screws are beefy enough to hold a handful of rods. Best part was I mad it with materials laying around that i'm sure you all have as well.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Scrap Mahogany, very simple but works well and looks nice enough that it doesn't make the garage look bad....er...worse...
> View attachment 16485
> View attachment 16486
> View attachment 16487


can you supply a template


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Rayreds said:


> can you supply a template


Sorry, I don't have a template. I just laid it out by hand, and did the rest with a drill, jig saw, and spade and forstner bits. 1.25" bottom holes(recesses) with forstner bit, and 3/4" holes with the spade bit on the top side, then used an angle finder to repeat (approx) 1/2" cuts into the 3/4" holes on a shallow angle, after cutting the holes I stacked the boards on top of each other and used the centering part from the spade bit to mark the center locations for the forstner bit, that way the racks would be plumb as long as I installed them correctly. Little bit of sanding and varnish, that's about it. Use the same angle for chamfering the corners as you did for the rod cut in, just makes it look more professional imo. Typing this on a phone, so PM me if any of that doesn't make sense, and I'll try and help you out.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> Sorry, I don't have a template. I just laid it out by hand, and did the rest with a drill, jig saw, and spade and forstner bits. 1.25" bottom holes(recesses) with forstner bit, and 3/4" holes with the spade bit on the top side, then used an angle finder to repeat (approx) 1/2" cuts into the 3/4" holes on a shallow angle, after cutting the holes I stacked the boards on top of each other and used the centering part from the spade bit to mark the center locations for the forstner bit, that way the racks would be plumb as long as I installed them correctly. Little bit of sanding and varnish, that's about it. Use the same angle for chamfering the corners as you did for the rod cut in, just makes it look more professional imo. Typing this on a phone, so PM me if any of that doesn't make sense, and I'll try and help you out.


I'm not that goof with wood but gong to give it a try. Thanks for you instructions.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I made one so I can put rods in and out of my skiff as needed - usually have 3 in the skiff and change them out on the walls for what I'm doing. If I did it again, I would have angled them down a bit more, but they're not bad.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

That looks nice.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Dustin Pack said:


> View attachment 18455


OK, now you're just showing off! lol sweet setup!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Dustin Pack said:


> View attachment 18455


Those are the ones I have. I like how you have them at an angle, makes them more secure. I attached rope to mine to keep the rods from hitting the ground if I accidentally bump one while taking another rod out.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Too busy to respond... out buying cases of wine...


----------

